# Bear Performance Plus Hatchet



## Chuck_5 (Dec 11, 2005)

I have an opportunity to get a this bow. The guy won it at a raffle. I'm just curious as to whether anyone has one, or heard of it, and what you opinions are on it. I would appreciate any iformation. Thanks


----------

